# Polyplastic Windows -- Cleaning



## 89051 (May 12, 2005)

Can anyone please tell me the correct method of cleaning Polyplastic Windows? I need to remove the residue of some non hardening sealant. I have been advised to use spirit wipe, but would like to have the views of other members.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, jandemotor

Is it possible to peel the residue off with your fingernail?

There are a couple of threads, more concerned with scratch removal, but still may be interesting .... ** here ** and ** here **

Gerald


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Jandemotor try this link http://www.dometic.com/templates/Product,674,1466.aspx think you'll find autoglym also does a cleaner
Rob


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Unfortunately AFAIK using any solvent on these windows is a NoNo... so what should you do? This is what I would try....As suggested remove as much as possible by scraping with something softer than the acrylic ... a finger nail or a bit of soft plastic... then follow this up by spraying some WD40 onto a cloth and rubbing the area , keep the cloth soaked in WD40... but only do a trial area first ...just in case.

WD40 has a solvent in it but it must be a mild one....I have used it sucessfully to remove unwanted stickers from plastic surfaces.... it works well on price tags too( soak in WD40 then peel off) . As I have never had cause to try it on a polyplastic window ...the trial is up to you. :roll:

If you have any marks left then I find Fenwicks Windowize works well as a scratch remover









Mike

Mike


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have found that to remove scratches etc. that T-cut scratch remover is better and cheaper than Fenwicks and other purpose made removers.


----------

